# WWII aircraft ready time



## Francis marliere (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear friends,
I am desesperately looking for information about WWII aircraft ready time, and I would be very pleased if someone could tell how long it took to fuel and arm a WWII fighter or light / medium / heavy / dive or torpedo bomber.
I would also appreciate to know how many planes could be fueled or armed at the same time.

Kindest regards,

Francis Marliere


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 9, 2004)

during the BoB the ideal turn around time for a spit was 30 minuites i think.........................


----------



## Lightning Guy (Aug 9, 2004)

The equipment provided to the airfields would be a big part of it. Often planes in the Med or PTO had to be refueled by hand.


----------



## NightHawk (Aug 10, 2004)

hmm...... no idea. sorry


----------



## MP-Willow (Aug 10, 2004)

What base and what conditions? Some times Seaplanes were refueled with Subs to extend the range and patrols or because they had no other means.
Most Heavy bombers were flown on one mission each dau or every other day. That would depend on the base and missions. I wil try to look it up for the B-24. But a different crew would be needed to fly as well and that for the bombers was hard to find.
NightHawk I like your picture, even if it is a B-24 being hit.


----------



## Francis marliere (Aug 10, 2004)

My aim is to improve the rules of a naval WWII wargame. I need to know how long it takes to launch a strike from a carrier or an airbase.
I already know that on a carrier, it takes 5 / 20 minutes to arm a dive / torpedo bomber and that 1/3 of a squadron can be armed at the same time.
I don't know how long does fueling last neither how many planes can be fueled at the same time.
I also ignore how it works on airbases.

Thanks for help


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 10, 2004)

> don't know how long does fueling last neither how many planes can be fueled at the same time



that depends entirely on the resorces and eqiptment avalible...................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 10, 2004)

I think its slightly hilarious that a person from Israel (ur jewish right?) has a pic of a nazi aircraft in his siggy....


----------



## toffi (Aug 10, 2004)

Aircraft were not nazi, they could be manned by nazi, but they were annonymous themselves.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 10, 2004)

Nazi Germany... Nazi Aircraft... Nazi Flying it... Nazi Designed it... Skin Heads use Swastica...

Poster form Israel usin said plane for siggy...

It does not make sense...

And dont use the Chewbacca Defense on this one....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 10, 2004)

Actually, the planes were of _*GERMAN*_ design, flown by _*GERMAN*_ pilots, they just happened to be in Nazi _*GERMANY*_.


In fact, the Israelis (I prefer to call them this now if they're from Israel,if of Jewish background, but say Dutch, Jewish Is Ok; it sounds less harsh. ~ No, I'm not Jewish, I just admire them) used Czech (Avia) Made Bf-109's in defense of Israel, Escorting the B-17's while the Mustangs were on the prowl along with the Spits.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is some information that might help.
An SB2C Helldiver carried 395 gallons of fuel.
An F6F Hellcat had 250 gallons.
The TBF Avenger had 335 gallons.
The F4U Corsair had 237 gallons.
If someone can find out how quickly gasoline can be pumped or how quickly anyone of these four planes could be filled, some simple calculations should allow you to determine how long it would take to fuel a strike.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 11, 2004)

Two other crafts we can add to your list, LG.

Spitfire Mk. IX : 670 Litres
P-51B Mustang : 1056 Litres


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 11, 2004)

come on guys, anyone can find out how much fuel a plane can take, and saying 



> If someone can find out how quickly gasoline can be pumped or how quickly anyone of these four planes could be filled, some simple calculations should allow you to determine how long it would take to fuel a strike.


is equally stupid as the rate it take to fill a plane depends on the resorces avalible, sotimes fuel would be pumped in, sometimes it would have to be filled from jerry cans, and it would seem all of you have forgotten about rearming it??


----------



## MP-Willow (Aug 11, 2004)

Lanc- one question at a time. It would seem fuel was the first. Rearming would be tricky and all this turn around time has not asked if the craft recieved damage in combat. I think that the IJN had a turn around of 30 to 40 min for the Pearl Harbor raid but that was in near perfect conditions.

For the question asked weather would play a big roll in the game  If it is squirly to land on a carrier an night in high surf and wind what then to rearm and fuel


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 11, 2004)

WWII was fought against NAZI GERMANY, not Germany.... If a German pilot is flying for Nazi Germany, HES A FREAKIN NAZI...... The Germans that werent Nazi were Jewish....
There were many pilots who were loyal to the Nazi party and called themselves Nazi....

The Swastica is a sign of Nazi Germany, not Germany...And since when is calling a Jewish person Jewish harsh??? What are u GrG, a freakin moron???

And for the record, I was usin the word "NAZI" as a slang word....


----------



## plan_D (Aug 11, 2004)

Not all those fighting for Germany, were National Socialist. And World War II was fought against the Axis.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 11, 2004)

Thank you for pointing out the blatently obvious... Nazi Germany was part of the Axis powers... 

Anyone with half a brain already understood that... U pointing out that point was irrelevant... The discussion, incase u missed it, was Germany vs Nazi Germany....

And once again, I was using Nazi as a SLANG word... Not all Germans fighting in WW2 were of the Nazi party... Duh... But they fought for Nazi Germany..... Theres a difference..... And the point I was trying to make....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 11, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> WWII was fought against NAZI GERMANY, not Germany.... If a German pilot is flying for Nazi Germany, HES A FREAKIN NAZI...... The Germans that werent Nazi were Jewish....
> There were many pilots who were loyal to the Nazi party and called themselves Nazi....
> 
> The Swastica is a sign of Nazi Germany, not Germany...And since when is calling a Jewish person Jewish harsh??? What are u GrG, a freakin moron???
> ...




Tut, tut...


If a Pole flew for the British in the BoB, is he British?

The Germans that weren't NAZSOS (Don't say this is a typo, it isn't.) could have been Communists or Democrats, etc.

The Swastika is a Hindu symbol dating hundreds of years back...

I said I THOUGHT, IN MY OPINION, that calling someone "Jew" seems a bit harsh.

You yourself said MANY were loyal to Hitler, not all.
Many can be used many ways.
"Many members here reside in Europe, though not all."
Have you ever heard of Herr Franz Stigler?
I'll assume you haven't.
Anywho, he was a German fighter pilot in WWII who had a total of 39 kills when the war ended while he was with Jv44.
He could have had 40 and a Knight's Cross because of that tally.
He saved a crew for compassion, which in the Third Reich, letting an enemy escape and thus not fulfilling your duty, was punishable upon death.




Who's the moron now?   8)


----------



## Lightning Guy (Aug 12, 2004)

Lanc . . . I believe the specific question was for launching a carrier strike thus the resources available would be fairly consistent.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm completely with GrG on this one. Just because they fought for Nazi Germany, it doesn't make them a Nazi. Erwin Rommel wasn't a Nazi. And I pointed out that the war was against the Axis because so many people forget that there were more than Germany. 

HOWEVER, Von Braun (The rocket scientist of the Third Reich) was a National Socialist. And was part of the SS.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 12, 2004)

Your still a moron with ur last comments...

"The Swastika is a Hindu symbol dating hundreds of years back..."
While this is may be true, Nazi Germany still used it as a symbol and is remembered as such... Not a hindu symbol....

"If a Pole flew for the British in the BoB, is he British?"
Probably the dumbest statement I've ever seen here...
Hes a Pole fighting for Britian.. If it were Nazi Britian, he'd be flying for Nazi Britian...

And for the freakin 3rd godddamn time, the word Nazi can be used 2 ways... Nazi as in political affiliation, and Nazi as in the country's political stance...

American is a democracy, but not all Americans are democrat...

I was using the slang term Nazi for this discussion, not the political stances of indiviual pilots and whatnot...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, so Germany was a National Socialist country but not all Germans were National Socialist. Simple.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 12, 2004)

This is true and an obvious statement... I did not say "Of the Nazi Party", just Nazi, slangwise...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2004)

You could have just said Jerry, Kraut, Bosch or something.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 12, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> Your still a moron with ur last comments...
> 
> "The Swastika is a Hindu symbol dating hundreds of years back..."
> While this is may be true, Nazi Germany still used it as a symbol and is remembered as such... Not a hindu symbol....
> ...



Goddamn...

What it's remembered as doesn't change what it is.

You changed the subject about Britain, I meant "does a Pole become British if he flys for them?," since you said "If he flys for NAZI Germany hes a freaking NAZI" 

If you paid attention, I said "Communist, democrats, etc." et cetera is basically "and more" when translated from Latin. Democrat was an example.

I never said anything about using "Nazi" as slang, so I don't know why you have to reiterate it three times. 




 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, and for the record, yes, I am a smug little bastard.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2004)

............


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2004)

Hah!! I like it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm 38, so I think i know the meaning of ect... Next time I need some help, Ill make sure I ask u 4 it...

Ur comparison makes no sense then... Ur pole/brit statement concerns countries, while mine was political... 

Not all Germans were Nazi.... True...
Not all Pilots were Nazi.... True...

I was making a broad general statement when I said "has a pic of a nazi aircraft in his siggy."
The slang version, not the political one...

If a plane is manufatured in Nazi Germany, it a Nazi German Aircraft...
If it was designed for Nazi Germany, its a Nazi German Aircraft...

Those are general statements...

The Nazi Party decided to exterminate millions of people...

That is a political statement...

"If a German pilot is flying for Nazi Germany, HES A FREAKIN NAZI..."
That statement I made was politically incorrect... I should have put "HE'S PROBABLY A FREAKIN NAZI..."

Or maybe to make u feel better, "THERE'S A 75% CHANCE HE'S A NAZI..."

Point is, I was makin a joke concerning the Israeli kid usin a Nazi German Aircraft for his siggy...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 12, 2004)

No...


You're joking, right?


I think I've just become become flabbergasted.


----------



## MP-Willow (Aug 13, 2004)

Lightening, would a carrier be able to have the same launch resources at the end of a tour with supplies runing low and the planes worn down as is the crew?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 13, 2004)

even on a carrier the conditions and will vary..................


----------



## Lightning Guy (Aug 13, 2004)

It wouldn't be constant . . . but there wouldn't be an extreme amount of variation. The crews aboard American carriers were incredile. As an example, over Iwo Jima the Enterprise kept planes in the air for a continuous 175 hours.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2004)

Yea there are some really interesting things to read about carrier ops... Some really unreal people doing an impossible job...

A carriers hanger bay was filled with some of the best mechanics in the world... Aircraft readiness was very high throughout a whole combat cruise...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 14, 2004)

and they became very good at removing chrashed planes off the deck and putting out fires quickly, they had to to get the next plane down.................


----------



## MP-Willow (Aug 15, 2004)

And think that is all done by guys who were 18 or so years young 8)

They also few that you too.  But I would hope after 175 days they got some down time!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 16, 2004)

> They also few that you too


----------

